# What is this thing I saw?



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I was recently in Kauia and while snorkeling I saw something weird, along with some very fantastic fish. Crawling on the coral were these white string looking things. They were long thick strands and they were slowly moving over the corals and seemed firmly gripped to the corals. What were they?? They looked out of place as they were very ugly looking.

I would have taken a picture of it but I had already used up the camera. I pick up the pictures tomorrow and hope they turn out. The reefs there were full of so many different species of fish I was utterly amazed by it all. I did not want to come home!


----------



## Nudist (Oct 19, 2008)

i wish i could tell you what it is but i cant, but if you enjoy snorkeling that much, you should try scuba diving and see all the pretty things down there, its amazing. i have never dove on the west coast at all but have been many times to the Bahamas. due to a disability i havent been able to dive anymore but i will always have the great memories. 

Steve


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

I dunno, but I'm a teensy bit jealous of you. lol


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Nudist said:


> i wish i could tell you what it is but i cant, but if you enjoy snorkeling that much, you should try scuba diving and see all the pretty things down there, its amazing. i have never dove on the west coast at all but have been many times to the Bahamas. due to a disability i havent been able to dive anymore but i will always have the great memories.
> 
> Steve


Dear Steve- I'm really sorry you can't dive anymore. That is a major bummer. 

In 1990 I got certified here to dive. I'm sure it's since expired and I would have to do a refresher course but didn't have the time to do it before this vacation. I did my open water certification dives here in Southern California but was never at all comfortable and doubt I'd ever consider getting recertified here. Our water is cold and we have sharks. 

This summer a triathlete was killed by a Great White only 200 yards off shore. I still surf every week and we've never had a reported attack on a surfer so I feel pretty safe surfing here as our waves are only about 50 yards off shore. We've got alot of dolphins who frolick just past the waves and everytime I see them my heart feels as if it will jump out of my chest before I realize they are "friendly fins". 

On my next vacation I will be sure to get recertified the day I arrive. I'm already planning another vacation! I'm still very much in awe of all I saw (except for those string things!) and can hardly wait to go back. I pick up my snorkeling pictures today so hopefully some are nice enough to post. I'll need help identifying the fish!


----------



## Nudist (Oct 19, 2008)

i can understand exactly what your talking about with the Great Whites, even though i was a certified Padi Divemaster i wouldnt have wanted to dive anywhere that those were around. the last dive trip i took in the Bahamas i did go down on a shark feed which i had always swore i would never do but it was fun, i did enjoy it but needless to say there are no Great Whites in those waters. as far as the cold water, i cant blame you there either... i'm a www myself, warm water wuss.  hopefully you will have a more enjoyable time taking a refresher coarse in warm water and then you will get to see many more beautiful things that you could never see when snorkeling. i'm looking forward to seeing your pics when you get them posted and i'm sure there are people here that will be able to help identify them.

Steve


----------

